# Help! Anyone know of scary "monk chant" or "cult chant" type of music.



## zero

Glen Danzig black aria 2.


----------



## Dark lord

I should have a few chants / monk audio, I'm home all tomorrow so I'll see what I have to send you.

As for anything that doesn't open any portals,......no guarantees..... the last time I used one of the chants I swear everytime I look down I have 2 shadows following me now.. ...lol


----------



## diajoh

Look up Gregorian Chant, or Dies Irae (part of the old Latin Mass and genuinely scary.Means Day of Wrath). Dies Irae comes in chanted and musical versions for your listening pleasure.
Church Slavonic (Slavic) and Byzantine or Greek chanting is a little less common than Latin, and will have your Latin-understanding friends a little nuts as they try to figure it out.
The Heart Sutra is not scary, but it is in Tibetan, and the way Tibetan monks chant, it can sound creepy. Mixed in with other Halloween sounds, it might be exactly what you want (and it takes a long time, so not so much looping) 
Go to YouTube and type in the terms I suggested, and see if any of them work for you.


----------



## NineteenDelta

Thanks everyone!!! I'll start searching diajoh!! Thank you Zero! Oh hell Naaaaah Dark Lord!! Lol


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

"Dark Tower" - Midnight Syndicate
"Fallen Grandeur" - Midnight Syndicate
"Mausoleum D' Haverghast" - Midnight Syndicate
"Meeting of the Acolytes" - Midnight Syndicate
"Cloistered Cemetery" - Midnight Syndicate
"Echoes from the Crypt" - Nox Arcana
"Threshold of Madness" - Nox Arcana
"Phantasmagoria" - Nox Arcana
"The Condemned" - Nox Arcana
"House of Nightmares" - Buzz Works
"Ancient Evil" - Buzz Works
"Hallowed Grounds" - Prelude to a Nightmare
"O Darkest Knight" - Dronolan's Tower

I also hear that much of Michael Hedstrom's "Demagogue" album features chanting.


----------



## imagined

These are some great suggestion - going to look them all up since we might return to our 'haunted monastery' theme next year. 
I quite like the piece De Profundis by Arvo Part (hear it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhcYvl0Cxh0 ) which has some lovely low notes, but it doesn't sound scary enough all the way through.


----------



## Vincent13

Here´s defintely a great collection of moody and atmospheric classics.

"Creepy Classics: A Halloween Collection". 

Beside famous things like "In the Hall of the Mountain King" there are also awesome treasures like "Central Park in the Dark" to discover.


----------



## Vincent13

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/5888064/a/creepy+classics:+a+halloween+collection.htm


----------



## Dinosaur1972

Here's some ambient music and some of it is a little bit chanty... Chants


----------



## repo_man

Can't believe no one mentioned "Masked Ball" by Jocelyn Pook!


----------



## NineteenDelta

You guys are awesome!! Thank you all!!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

repo_man said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned "Masked Ball" by Jocelyn Pook!


Great minds think alike, repo_man. There are 5 Pook songs in the link I provided, including Masked Ball. Also included:


----------



## Great Pumpkin

search Youtube for E Nomine
it is in german and on the creepy side.


----------



## Scruffywolf

look up an album called "masters of chant-in the mix"






also, nox arcana has an album called winter's Knight (no, not a spelling error) and there is one pretty creepy tune on there (number 12 i believe) called "Gregorian Hymn".......good luck.


----------



## Dark lord

NineteenDelta said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I'll start searching diajoh!! Thank you Zero! Oh hell Naaaaah Dark Lord!! Lol


PM Chants sent your way - hey that dark shadow that was following me is gone now.............


----------

